
Refugees make great entrepreneurs and workers - godelmachine
https://www.economist.com/business/2019/11/21/refugees-make-great-entrepreneurs-and-workers
======
emsign
Ok, I thought this was common knowledge.

------
godelmachine
Paywall bypass - [https://outline.com/LgWwWn](https://outline.com/LgWwWn)

